# How Do You Give Notice On A Savings Account With PTSB?



## Peter54 (1 Jan 2011)

Does anybody know how you can give notice on a 21 day saving account with PTSB?  Do you need to walk into your branch?  I don't see an icon on their 24hr banking system and their customer service is unavailable until the 4th.


----------



## Gulliver (1 Jan 2011)

They certainly have a form available at their branches. I've used it (for an account requiring multiple signatures, which could not be notified online)


----------



## Lightning (1 Jan 2011)

Peter54 said:


> Does anybody know how you can give notice on a 21 day saving account with PTSB?  Do you need to walk into your branch?  I don't see an icon on their 24hr banking system and their customer service is unavailable until the 4th.



You will have to wait till Tuesday January 4th. 

You don't have to wait out the 21 days, you can get your money faster subject to an interest penalty.


----------



## Peter54 (1 Jan 2011)

Thanks guys.  I have a very small amount of money I want to withdraw to pay off bills.  

Ciaran, is the interest penalty substantial?


----------



## aishling (1 Jan 2011)

I just rang my branch to give notice so guess you'll have to wait until Tuesday


----------



## Lightning (1 Jan 2011)

Peter54 said:


> Ciaran, is the interest penalty substantial?



The T&C's say:



> An early withdrawal charge, where it applies will be deducted from the account closing balance



It could be any figure, ask PTSB.


----------



## dubrov (1 Jan 2011)

Just to be clear, you cannot give notice via online banking but you can over the phone by ringing their customer service line.

Once the notice period has elapsed, you can move the money online


----------



## emmt (4 Jan 2011)

From Best Buys:

*Permanent TSB: 21 Day Regular Saver and Home Starter Regular Saver*
3.50% up to €50,000.99.
Note 1: Maximum €1,000 per month, to a total of €50,000.99. 
Note 2: *21 days notice required* for withdrawals.
Note 3: Interest paid yearly on November 20th.
Note 4: If less than 21 days notice is given, an interest charge of 0.0103% applies per day of notice not given.


----------

